# What to do with empty space on island



## acnl.nancy (Apr 26, 2020)

i have an full acre of land that isn’t decorated and pretty n stuff, does anyone have any ideas what i could make of it?


----------



## tajikey (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm having a similar issue with the very front of my island. My mind is completely boggled.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 26, 2020)

You'd be surprised what a small pond with a few surrounding trees, bushes and flowers will do for empty areas of land.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 26, 2020)

Im having the same issue with my island




(the area where the marker is) I was thinking of maybe making it into either a garden area or hang out zone.


----------



## LaceGloves (Apr 26, 2020)

I like to fill empty spaces with trees to make my island feel bigger. For example, I have a forest area that leads to lover's lake so it doesn't seem so abrupt. Idk if that makes sense but here is some imagery: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253930826879758337

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020

basically, trees are your friend. c,:


----------



## senbeiiscool (Apr 26, 2020)

Fill it with instruments and make it a concert stage?


----------



## acnl.nancy (Apr 26, 2020)

LaceGloves said:


> I like to fill empty spaces with trees to make my island feel bigger. For example, I have a forest area that leads to lover's lake so it doesn't seem so abrupt. Idk if that makes sense but here is some imagery:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that forest is so pretty !

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



senbeiiscool said:


> Fill it with instruments and make it a concert stage?


lol i tried to make a  little stage area on my island it didn’t work  but i’ve seen a lot of good ones lol


----------



## senbeiiscool (Apr 26, 2020)

acnl.nancy said:


> lol i tried to make a  little stage area on my island it didn’t work  but i’ve seen a lot of good ones lol


It doesn't have to be big! Just a drum set, guitar, bass and mic and you're set! Then you can just set up a stool or two in front!


----------



## SkyeWolfYou (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi hi!! I’ve used my area to make a pool area with log garden lounge, a kids playground area with seating, a barbecue area, a soccer field, a basketball and sports area, a concert area, a huge maze garden, a carnival with popcorn/cottoncandy/teacupride, a zen/sauna area with bamboos, and hangout area with vending machines, chairs, bonfire, board games. It doesn’t have to be pretty or perfect, just move throngs around and you’ll eventually find something you love! I hope you find one of these ideas useful!


----------

